# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Aphros

## liliella

*I'am set* 

Im Set!
Deep clean inhale through nose
Hot cup of coffee in hand. 
Cigarette in mouth 
Pack in pocket
Im set !
Big bus 
Must sleep 
Miss friend 
Who called 
To cry 
While I 
Tell her 
Its OK
That this too will go away and if I could Id make her feel better 
But I cant 
I have come to the conclusion 
That selective exclusion
Will be a motto for my life 
Sleeping so soundly it took a minute to understand 
Where I was 
What was the cause of my headache 
And who the hell is this other person in the room ?
Oh,oh, now I remember 
How I let go of surrender 
As an excuse 
For a muse 
Thatd let me fly only when promises 
Were made to cry often enough 
To remember that feeling 
Sorry for oneself will be the only therapy 
AQUARIUS, thank you very much , 
Blame it on something 
Whether sign or the line I did last night 
Or two ,or three , or four 
Have time for one more ?
Cup of coffee ?
Refill, please 
Deep clean inhale through nose 
Cigarette in mouth 
Pack in pocket 
Im set!

Anna Beskin 
from Aphros

----------


## katana

Dirty Hair

dirty hair 
couldnt wash it this morning 
was in a rush
took a whores bath
washed the essentials 
face, underarms and down there
in that order
greasy, shiny, slimy
of course, I see everyone today
dirty hair


Virginity
ann lost it to mike after three months
she said it didnt hurt much 
now she buys a pack of Trojans at genovese
stephanie told me she wasnt one 
after one month with matt
she was in pain, sore for days
found out on the LIRR as we went to se KORN
after three months, marie was on top
she likes it, and so does tom.
he quietly moaned, ride me
im surprised, marie was with Jason for five years
and all he got was a finger in her pants.
who knew that I would be the last

----------


## Henri

Whatta fu*ck is going on with you two? I demand to know, I want my little timid kittens back! These big ones have really sharp claws, and horny dreams... I want my kittens back!!!!

----------


## katana

Cavalcade 
Two sallow-faced servicemen mounted Clydesdales on opposite sides of the magistrate. A rangy man with verdant livery led the procession. Mongoloids with wooden teeth tapped concertinas and jacket buttons, spitting silver dollars at the horses feet as we marched. I on my horse, togged up in a red coat with epaulets on the lapel. I must be British, I thought. I looked down and realized that I wasnt wearing any pants. I have forgotten to put them on. Still the cavalcade sprang in mammoth leaps toward the main country road.
	Gaggles of Asian heathens, adolescents, slung mud at me with plastic forks. I tugged at the lower end of the red coat to cover my exposed lap without success. The towns-people blushed. I was flattered. Then babies cried, shedding acidic tears on the shoes of their mothers that burned through their feet, blanketing the ground a pungent rose madder. My hands on my crotch, it was getting brisk, the serviceman now weary. And so we marched with the hollow at our backs, past the tilled wheatfields and parterres ornamented with tufts of mignonettes.

----------


## liliella

It is presumptuous of you to assume 
That just because you found my keys 
That you found my keys
You can not find what does not exist!
Bolted from inside 
Glass walls 
All there, nothing to hide
See through on all sides 
Cant come in 
Sorry, closed 
Mesmerizing , isnt it baby ?
Go, just try and go 
Go,go,go, baby!
Almost out of NY !
Just one more bridge !
One more toll!
Make that call to the snake that made you fake
Because you were afraid to let him down 
Let you down
By giving a reason to notlike
If you follow someone else you will never see 
Anything new.
What does it feel like to be the prettiest girl
in this place?
What does it feel like to have the dumbest  pick-up line,
****-face?
OK maybe that was a little too much 
Such was the evening 
Careening off the cliff in my firebird
Need time to sift
Through al the shit in the back seat
Where I learned how to treat others 
Lovers
Never used the word `lover`
`Till I stopped having them 
amazing what one can find on that back seat
No matter how many times one tries to delete 
Free oneself from the old.
Baby, roll up the window Im cold
Bloody tired, 
Wired, at the same time 
Aah , the dangers of mixing drugs
Tricking the mind
You will find in me only what you seek
Only what you need
I will feed your appetite , 
For a while, and then
Well then 
Do what I do 
Think of a good explanation 
A reason for the overwhelming sensation 
To run , 
And then go !
Go, go , go , baby !
Were almost out of NY , 
Just one more bridge !
One more toll!
I say to myself 



ANNA BESKIN. fulbright scholar and good friend of mine.

----------


## liliella

MISUSE 


I misused you on that creamy Saturday when the wind blew 
I scratched the wrong part of your back 
I took those flowers and I thought 
     How annoying they are to carry
        Rather than how sweet or how romantic a gesture 
I wore sunglasses all day despite the haze 
    To hide the wandering of my mind as it wandered 
        Away from you 
I danced around the guilt of not thinking of you while I was 
    away
I wasn't preoccupied, I was thinking of him 
I didn't miss you 
I misused you.

----------


## liliella

THIS WORLD
Marina Rubin


this world is divided
into two sorts of people:
those who strike up conversations
with waiters ,mailmen and taxi drivers,
and those with M&ms in their pockets
who long for uncorrupted silence.

----------


## liliella

THERE


's nothingi can do.i will never 
like Charles Bukowski, no matter 
how much you can identify with the whore
who stole his poems(you bet i remember it)
& it's raining but despite that i can hear 
the trains running at 28 minute intervals &
knowing you;re on your way or maybe arrived
already in Connecticut. I was thinking if I can't 
score for us maybe i'll just ask you -like last 
time-to make mad love to me ,read me poems,
play my guitar and stroke my hair-just to let me
know that I can still feel you after all this.All this
and really nothing but a new brand of cigarettes.
i think that in matters of strategy 
and seduction ,you have to give one up to me-
the parallelism between sex and chess is brutalizing .
Always only one win for me and your unrelenting 
stoicism. (I didn't think you'd take it so well anyway
that I could just spring y contempt and love on
you after nearly)...has it been that long? and the 
thought of getting older .I could go on to tell you all 
the reasons, but I'll only say you are ravishing and 
my hunger....



Cairo

----------


## liliella

How (we)ary we must be 
           not to d(are) to extend 
     the human (in)tellect to 
     admitt that (the)ory is nothing 
  without langu(age)
      which is no(where)
       without th(ink)ing ; it is a
                    bl(and) existence without 
           a keen (art)iculation 
          where b(are)ly a
             malad(just)ed word can 
            be sur(rendered) to the
                      (as)similation of poetry 
   and underst(a)nding . To say we don't need 
   to create de(means) the relationship
                      (to)wards words and painting 
       that hum(an)ity 
               dep(end)s on



CAIRO

----------

